# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 GBKey Fast Unlocker 释享饲 :  GB-Key Huawei Module ver 1.12 Still Free for all GBKEY Users

## mohamed73

*GB-KEY HUAWEI MODULE Ver. 1.12 Released
OBLIGATORY USE THIS VERSION*  *If you Open an Old Version, You will Get Link to Download New one.*   *******************
 *** What's New ***
*******************   *- Fixed Bug Repair Imei for Hisilicon Based Phones*  *Disclaimer:*  This Feature is released to repair original Imei of your phone...   Changing of IMEI is illegal in some countries, and we will not be held  responsible for any consequences that befall  
This version do not Repair Scurity, so any phone alterated by a third-party sw can give Error.  *- Fixed BUG FRP Reset phones* 
Factory Reset Protection Remove for Huawei phones should support more  than 80% of existing phones with any CPU  (HQXA not added yet. Hope in  Next Release as is not really Hot  y560, y635)   *- Added CONFIG TAB, to Buy Activation / Credits*  
This Module is *STILL FREE* for all GBKEY USERS for a limited period, all GB-KEY Users are able to use for free till Offer Period is Over.   *This module will be paied in Few Days.
FRP will be Credit Based in Few Days 
Get a Profit since is STILL FREE*  *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]* 
@Users, Please post reports, bugs (if exist) and ideas/advice or any request if needed. 
any post out of thread object will be deleted. 
Best Regards

----------

